

An Extensible ASCII Art Generator in Java - korhner
http://localhost:4000/java/image-processing/ascii-art-generator-part-2/

======
gus_massa
Wrong link: [http://localhost:4000/java/image-processing/ascii-art-
genera...](http://localhost:4000/java/image-processing/ascii-art-generator-
part-2/)

You should resubmit this with the correct one.

